# Sticky  Heresy's Background FAQ ***PLEASE READ***



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Welcome to Heresy-Online's background FAQ. This thread is a collection of the most common questions/theories/subjects abound in this 40k fluff forum. This was created with the intention to prevent too many threads dedicated to the same topic, and to help people to easily find particular answers they are looking for.

*The Emperor.*


Emperor of Mankind resurrected?


The Emperor, the Heretic


if the emperor died....


Emperor inconsistent?


Should the Emperor have taken command?


Was the Emperor always so badass?


Does the Emperor protect?


Is the Emperor good or Evil?


what is the emperor?


Will The Emperor Ever Wake Up?


Did the Emperor have an ace up his sleeve?


The Emperor's Relationship With His 'Sons'.

*Astartes Legion sizes.*


Aaron Dembski-Bowden confirms Crusade-era Legion sizes: Link.


Thoughts on Smallest Legions.


Raven Guard 80,000 strong at Isstvan?


The Great Legion Debate.


Black Legion HOW BIG?

*Ways to kill Lucius the Eternal.*


Can Lucius Actually Die?


How to kill lucius the eternal.


Methods and ways to kill Lucius the Eternal.

*Astartes sexuality and female Astartes/Primarchs.*


Female Primarch??


Why can't females ever become SM's?


How come none of the Primarchs had wives/partners?


Can Space Marines breed?

*Are Astartes immortal? Can they die of natural causes?*


Old Marines.


10,000 year old Traitor Marines?

*The Alpha Legion.*


Alpha Legion: your take?


Alpha Legion: Your Thoughts.


Alpha Legion...am I the only one who can't stand their fluff.


Legion of disappointment.


The Twins and the Alpha Legion *Spoilers*.


Alpha Legion and Corax? (AoD Spoilers)

*The Lost Primarchs.*


Lost Primarchs?


Lost Primarchs.


the two missing primarchs.


Primarch info for 2nd & 11th chapters.


Dan Abnett on Missing Primarchs.


On those Two Lost Legions.


the other two founding chapters.

Gav Thorpe on whether the Lost Primarchs will ever appear in the Heresy series: Link.

*Dark Angels... Traitors?*


My theory about the Dark Angels and the Lion's supposed treachery *spoiler alert*


How do the Dark Angels explain what happened to Caliban and the Lion??


The Dark Angels.


Dark Angel's secret.


About the Lion (potential spoilers inside).


Applause for Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Savage Weapons SPOILERS!


Evolution of the Lion and the Dark Angels

*Are the Chaos Gods 'good' or 'evil'?*


Spectrums: who is really good and evil?


Are Chaos Better then the Imperals?


Is any race in 40k good?


Will the HH series change the current view of chaos legions?


The good guys.

*Nature and power of the Chaos Gods/Chaos in general.*


C'tan versus Chaos Gods.


Would You Join Chaos?


What does Tzeentch represent, exactly?


Chaos gods: Do they have power beyond the galaxy?


The Nature and Power of Tzeentch.


most powerful daemonic entity?


Greatest Threat to Chaos?


The Gods of Chaos.


Are Chaos killable?


The Realm of the Gods

*Are the Fantasy and 40k Universes linked?*


Fantasy and 40k.


WFB type situation possible?


Is there any hard evidence that 40k and WHFB exist in the same universe?


40k and Fantasy????


Warp = Winds of magic?

*Eldar Mythology and the Eldar in general.*


Eldar Gods Dead?


Is the Eldar Avatar a daemon?


What if The Fall never happened?

*(Those infamous) Versus Threads.*


Raven Guard Vs. The Night Lords (Post Heresy)


Horus Versus Corax.


Orks vs. Tyranids?


C'tan versus Chaos Gods.


Horus vs Abaddon (in a vacuum).


Ravenor vs Eisenhorn.

*Abaddon the Despoiler and the Black Crusades.*


The Black Crusades.


A few misty areas of the Chaos Fluff.


WE ARE RETURNED! But to what end?


Abaddon's Black Crusades.

*The Primarchs in General.*


Primarchs after the Crusade.


When Primarchs Die.


Primarchs.


Primarch Traits.


Loyalist Primarch returns.


Psyker Primarchs.


The Emperor's Relationship With His 'Sons'.


The Rank of a Primarch.

*The Traitor Primarchs.*


Invincibility of Fallen Primarchs.


Invasion of the primarchs.


Were the Traitor Primarchs really betrayed by the Emperor?


how did horus turn the other primarchs?


New take on the Traitor Legions.


Lorgar - Why?

*The Horus Heresy*


Would Horus's assassination have mattered? (Minor nemesis spoilers)


Horus Heresy, Who's to blame?


What if.... Horus had won the Heresy??


Traitor Legion Purging.


All roads lead to Lorgar.


Why did the Emperor wait so long to smack down Lorgar?

*On Xenos...*


Necrons, The Sleeping Giant?


How Advanced could the Tau become?

*The End of 40k. The Future.*


Next Step of the Imperium.


Age of ending.


Does 40k fluff need a drastic change?


What Do We Have To Look Forward To In The 40k Universe?


Could the Imperium survive without the emperor...


What happens after the old man croaks


Is chaos the only true answer?


No Hope?

*40k Canon*

Aaron Dembski-Bowden explains how 40k Canon works: Link (post). Link (article).

*The Nature of 40k - an established setting or progressional storyline?*

Aaron Dembski-Bowden explains the nature of the 40k setting: Link.


----------



## seb2351

This list is fantastic, especially for us newer members. +Rep


----------



## ckcrawford

Lol. This is good, I remember everytime you'd redirect the most commonly made threads. Nice job. :victory:


----------



## Serpion5

Five Star rating and rep for this, dude. :victory:

I had been racking my head trying to figure out a way to solve the repeat threads problem, and you beat me to it with a top idea. 

In retrospect, i little brainwork probably would have worked better than headbutting a rack. :crazy:


----------



## gen.ahab

This is a fantastic recourse.

@Serpion,

Unfortunately, this will not cure the plague that is doppelganger threads; if posting something like this actually stopped things like that we wouldn't have new members continually posting their homebrew shit in the official fluff section.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

oh, good, someone stickied this, i clearly wasn't online when you decided to post it. I'm glad you did this CotE. When you asked me if this would be a good idea, i was like Hell YES!! so +rep from me. This will feature on HNN as well for Thursday. 

CP


----------



## Khorothis

I've been wondering when would you come up with this.  Nevertheless, +rep for being a bro and making learning easier for us. Thank you.  I wonder how long the list will be say one year from now...


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Perhaps if mods could add this link to the (presumably) automated message sent to new members it might help too...


----------



## Doelago

I think Child-Of-The-Emperor should be granted modpower, just so that he could sticky his own threads! :victory: +rep man!


----------



## Davidicus 40k

INFORMATION OVERLOAD!!!!!!! But in a good way!!!!!!!

Nice.


----------



## Imperious

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Perhaps if mods could add this link to the (presumably) automated message sent to new members it might help too...


Not a bad idea.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

1/20/2012 - FAQ updated

40k Canon
The Nature of 40k
Lost Primarchs (new link)

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Updated with 

The Realm of the Gods.

And general tidying as requested. 

-Serpa.


----------



## Daemon Child

All tough questions and hard to answer but only time will reveal the secrets and the truth will be revealed


----------



## Serpion5

Daemon Child said:


> All tough questions and hard to answer but only time will reveal the secrets and the truth will be revealed


What are you on about nutjob? The questions are in the other threads not here. :grin:


----------

